# Celery...good or bad?



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I was chopping up some celery tonight and one went flying, of course my pup was there to rescue it from the floor before I could get to it...she ate it whole, just a small peice but I am curious, is celery good or bad for dogs to ingest? I am also curious about peeled apples, she hasn't had any of them, but she eyeballs the apples pretty hard when I am eating them...is there a site out there that displays what are bad for dogs to eat? Or is there a thread on here already that specifies what fruits and veggies are good and bad? Thanks!


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

I believe celery is fine. There was a thread a while ago, let me see if I can try and find it.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh, that would be great thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would think in small chunk of celery is ok, but the strings could cause a problem if not small enough. Digestive juice should break it up, though. No nutritional value really. Apples are fine.
Dont feed raisins, grapes, onion, avacado.
I had an amazon parrot who got a crop blockage from eating raw green beans. My birds love them and they were fresh from the garden. Of course digestion is completely different, but I always think of this when feeding this type of roughage.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Here is the one I was thinking of! 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post885245


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I have given Renji TONS of celery. He's had it steamed, boiled, raw, frozen, in chunks and whole. If I give it to him whole, there's usually a celery massacre left for me to clean up. I've seen no ill effects.

Apples are fine, just not the seeds. I think avocado is okay for dogs as well but in small quantities:

http://www.dogchannel.com/dog-news/2006_11/2006_11-08news002.aspx
"The primary concern in dogs is gastrointestinal irritation, including vomiting and diarrhea. *Typically, these effects are seen in dogs who have scavenged on significant quantities of fruit or branches."*

AvoDerm dog food uses avocado, here is their statement about their usage of avocado:
http://www.breeders-choice.com/dog_products/avoderm-natural-and-avocado-safety.htm


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know about celery. does celery have any nutritional value? 
we give our dog apples. we slice them, take out the seeds and we cut that little center peice out of each slice. we put it in there food.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Celery doesn't really have a nutritional value, that's why it's so great! Your dog can have a snack or a treat without worrying it'll gain weight from it.








It's just a goodie.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

We have apple and pear trees on the property. They now are a property of Loki, he discovered them this fall and would go over and select the fruit of his choice, bring it back, sit with it between his paws and nibble away until it was gone. He would eat 4-5 a day and it had no ill effects on him. He had a bit of dierehha (sp?) when he first started but it cleared up in a day or two. 
Poor guy, there is a foot of snow on the ground and he still goes out everyday and checks to see if something good fell off the tree.

Palla was a carrot fiend when she was a pup. I think she had celery but made more of a mess scattering it around then eating it.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Celery is great for the kidneys.

And Max thinks it's just as good as liver....weird dog.


----------

